# Heart problems



## mx5chik (Apr 6, 2004)

I just wanted everyone to know that my late baby had a very serious heart murmer. Hopefully, no one else will have to go through this, but I want everyone to be aware.

little Yoda started coughing in Feb of 2003. the vet did an x-ray and noticed that her heart appeared too large and was "pressing against her trachea and making her cough." i was given medicine to give her (one pill, once a day for the rest of her life). 

the coughing seemed to subside for six months, but then came back. the medicine wasn't working anymore. she would cough and weeze most of the night. 

a few months later she looked like she was getting fat. she actually looked pregnant, which was impossible since she was fixed. i took her back to the vet and they did more x-rays. fluid (related to the heart murmer) was filling her lungs and now filling her abdomen as well. about two days later she drowned in her own fluid.

it's a very sad story, but i wanted everyone to be aware of it. the vet said it is common with the little breeds to have heart problems. the unfortunate thing is that if your doggie has it, there isn't much they can do about it.

i will always remember my little Yoda.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Ohhhh...that's a sad thing. I am so sorry. that actually brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## mx5chik (Apr 6, 2004)

stelun said:


> Ohhhh...that's a sad thing. I am so sorry. that actually brought tears to my eyes.


it was definitely a very sad time for my boyfriend and me. she died in his arms as he was trying to revive her.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

aww im so sorry, that mustve bin so upsetting for you, its such a shock when theyre taken away prematurely.
Shes such a beautiful chi  
mia
x


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

awwww I also found this sad,  

Thankyou for making us aware of this.

such a precious baby (and i LOVE the t shirt)

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I had this with two of my chis, Toby who died dec 1998 and Penny a rescue who died feb 2003.


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

How can you tell when a dog is making funny noises. Puck has made what I would call "coughing" noises since shortly after I got him. I took him to the vet for it and paid $50 for the vet to say it wasn't anything. He gave me some antibiotics, but Puck stopped making the noises the next day. Then about the time for his next round of shots he started again, and the vet just shrugged like it was no big deal. Then another time he was gagging and I freaked and called the vet who said simply to monitor him. A few hours later he felt fine.

Maybe my vet just sucks. I've actually switched to a different one. The actually DVM I used to go to is very nice, but his assistant acted like she had much better things to do with her time than answer my questions.

Should I take him to the new vet and make sure to mention it...?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

With my chis when they do this type of choking,i gently rub their throats where their adams apple would be and talk calmly to them and they stop choking, some people call it a 'collapsing trachea' or 'reversed sneezing', try this next time and see if they calm down and it should stop.


----------



## CaptainF (Sep 4, 2016)

My Captain Falcon was rescued in July 2016. I was told he has a heart murmur and the vet subsequently confirmed that it was serious - I believe Grade 5 (of 6). 
Good news: He is very fit, with no symptoms at all. Fitter than I am, but I'm catching up


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I just took Zarita to the vet for her check in with congestive heart failure. Very bad news. She now is having fluid accumulate in her belly---medical term is ascites. The vet refused to even draw blood nor x-ray her---"much to strenuous" for her. No rabies either! Gave me some print outs to read for making 'the choice' for euthanasia. For right now, she is safe, runs to the door when people are there, to the backyard for squirrels, eats, poops and pees ok. Has problems breathing after eating. Vet says small meals several times a day might help.


----------



## CaptainF (Sep 4, 2016)

I am so sorry, Susan. Did it come on suddenly, or gradually? I can't even stand to think about it; I already love him so much.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Zarita has had a slight murmur for years. It just came on gradually, until the murmur was a 4/6. Then we started meds. Coughing was starting too. Now she is on 3 meds for the heart. They do help. She has been on meds for almost 3 years, so that is really good for a dog. We caught it early. I had her in for checks every 6 months or so for up dates.


----------

